# Preaching through historical books



## AV1611 (Nov 11, 2007)

For those who preach, how do you go about preparing a message from Kings or Chronicles or even certain parts of the prophets?

Some I will admit is pretty obvious but what about Kings where on the whole the message is one of "Don't be disobedient but obey God"? Especially if you are going through it verse-by-verse.


----------

